# 2009 Mathews Monster Review



## VUbowhunter

I just received my 09 Mathews Monster29/70. I have been waiting for this bow to arrive and today it came. I rushed right out and started setting the bow up.

Bow Set up:
29/70 G5 Meta peep, d-loop, G5 sight and Rip Cord Arrow rest.

Arrows:
Easton Full Metal Jacket 424 Grains

Fit and Finish:
Fit and Finish is typical Mathews..spot on.Cool graphics on the limbs...this bow even looks fast.

Draw Cycle:
Not as harsh as everyone claims. I was expecting the bow to pull like a speed bow....and it does. Pull until the lat few inches where it builds fastand drops over in a hard wall.(I love the back wall)

The Shot:
Not shooting with a stabilizer the bow does have some hand shock. I fell confident that a good doinker will fix this.

This bow holds on target fantastic. Rock solid...point and shoot.

The accuracy I am amazed with. This bow is flat accurate. As soon as the bow was sighted and paper tuned which took two seconds...big change from chasing my x force tunning. I was shooting arrow on arrow goups at 20 and 30 and was still shooting 11/2 groups at 50 yards. This is not normal for my shoooting...This bow just flat holds on target awsome.

If you are looking for a speed bow and understand that a speed bow is not silky smooth like a solocam then this bow shold be at the top of your list.

I have shot X forces for several years...and thought it could get no better...I was wrong..this Monster is flat awsome.


----------



## dtilley001

I was really impressed with their first year run on a dual cam, split limb speed bow. It does hold very steady @ full draw. The back wall feels very solid. I only shot the shop demo @ 15 yards but I am confident that I could shoot it well @ long range. The draw cycle on the Monster is very similar to the draw cycle on the Admiral only the Admiral is a little smoother. I liked the Monster and if I didnt already have 2 new bows I would have a Monster. Congrats on the purchase and I think that we need to see some pics of your sweet new bow. 


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## Tecumseh

Interesting feedback. Good to hear. :thumbs_up


----------



## Karbon

(doinker didn't help for me)

7 inch mulitrod
or the 7 inch doinker elite

I even ran a doinker/octane hybrid a guy made up...no go. Too much shock for me. Bow was 1/2-3/4 long and for a hunter, the letdown was way to nasty.

Shot well. Good speed to. Looked great other than the metal ring.


----------



## clint999

(doinker didn't help for me)

7 inch mulitrod
or the 7 inch doinker elite

I even ran a doinker/octane hybrid a guy made up...no go. Too much shock for me. Bow was 1/2-3/4 long and for a hunter, the letdown was way to nasty.

Shot well. Good speed to. Looked great other than the metal ring.


----------



## VUbowhunter

*Don't let the reviews discourage*

I agree the bow has more hand shock then DXT or Drenalin. This however is not the same type of bows. I have added a 7" Chubby and has reducted the vibration a large amount.


----------



## txnrog

I agree with the assessment - shoots like a real performer. The kicker for me that totally lost my interest was that it's heavy in comparison, and very top heavy - I thought it'd be a good blind bow, but not one that I'm going to want to carry around the mountains.


----------



## 3Fletch

txnrog said:


> I agree with the assessment - shoots like a real performer. The kicker for me that totally lost my interest was that it's heavy in comparison, and very top heavy - I thought it'd be a good blind bow, but not one that I'm going to want to carry around the mountains.



My goodness, it only weighs 4.4 LBS..... how do you get your deer out of the woods.... Sorry for the sarcasm but 4.4 is pretty light.


----------



## cbd10pt

*Bow ratler string stop*

it's to top heavy for alot of stabilizer but i inatalled a bow ratler with two big jacks and it really tamed down sorry but it works and fits way better than the mathews string stop


----------



## monstershooter

I bought mine about a month ago and it is awsome. I put the sting stop on it and it calmed it down quit well. Amazingly fast I am shooting Easton flatliner 400 @65# 28.5" draw 100gr. point shooting 328fps. It is top heavy but the bow is supposed to fall forward after the shot and after shooting for a couple days you don't even notice it anymore. I can't wait to take it to the woods


----------



## 1miss

*Monster*

I got mine about 3 weeks ago, took a week to get the rest in. My oldest son carried it to the guy that works on our bows, a former Mathews dealer, for setup. 65#, 28" draw, shooting a 378 gr arrow on his chrono 307 on the chrono at the local shop 311. 
Everyone that has watched me shoot has made comments about how quiet the bow is and I can say that after shooting it for 2 weeks, the draw is not nearly as harsh as some speed bows that I have shot. The draw on the Monster is very agressive right form the get go, with a slight hump at the end. It is not an easy bow to draw, my Drenalin LD is an easy to pull, and super smooth to shoot bow. 
My Monster is very dead in the hand with very, very little hand shock. It is somewhat top heavy, but as the other guy said, half a dozen shots and that is not an issue. (As a side note, my son and I stopped by the shop this morning and shot the XLR8 and it is just as good if not a little better on the draw. I just cannot handle the 5" BH.)


----------



## zimhound

*Monster 80lb*

I have owned an Apex 7 mathews bow in 80lb it was an excellent bow, the new monster bow is amazing, I have recently bought one and it shoots exceptionally well. I will admit that the draw on the bow is heavier the other bows that I have shot. I suppose that one should expect that when purchasing a bow of this caliber. I am shooting 75-90 Carbon express arrows with a 125gr nitrox head. I am off next week to break it in on a kudu, Bushbuck and warthog. I will try to film it. Again awsome bow from Mcpherson.


----------



## WVBowhunter10

I would have to agree with most of what you have said based on my experience shooting the monster. Very well done!


----------



## thender

*Monster talk*

I have a DXT, a LD and a Monster. I was worried about the pull until I shot it a couple of times. No hand shock at all, have a string stopper and when you pull the trigger it doesn't feel like you shot at all. Quiet!!!! This is by far the best bow I have shot from Mathews, have owned 3 others since 1999. The back wall is great, speed is awesome and it will nail tacks!!! Pulling only 60#, 28" draw, shooting 322 weight arrows at 325 speed. Thinking real hard on getting another one.


----------



## zimhound

*100 shot challenge with 80lb monster*

I had a good shooting session this weekend with the 80lb monster, my wife has just joined the bow hunting circle, and put up a challenge. Best out of a hundred on the range. My elbow is a little stiff after pulling the 80lb Monster a hundred times. We shot 20 meters- 40 meters in main challenge. Saturday afternoon we shot 40 meters - 70 meters. This monster is a performer at the long ranges.


----------

